# Swedish: I love you with all my heart



## Hard2

Hi. Just wanna know if anyone could help me translate the following paragraph into swedish:

"I love you with all my heart. I will always love you. No matter what happens, my heart will continue to belong to you. You are my life. Without you, my life is meaningless"

Thanks!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hard2 said:


> Hi. Just wanna know if anyone could help me translate the following paragraph into swedish:
> 
> "I love you with all my heart. I will always love you. No matter what happens, my heart will continue to belong to you. You are my life. Without you, my life is meaningless"
> 
> Thanks!


 
*Jag älskar dig med hela mitt hjärta. Jag kommer alltid att älska dig. Vad som än händer, mitt hjärta kommer alltid att vara ditt. Du är mitt allt. Utan dig finns det ingen mening med livet.* 

(or the last sentence could also be: *Utan dig är livet meningslöst*)

Tearful , hope this helped! 

Good Luck! 

 robbie


----------



## Hard2

thank you so much!!

i hope it sounds as romantic in swedish as it does in english


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hard2 said:


> thank you so much!!
> 
> i hope it sounds as romantic in swedish as it does in english


 
It will without a doubt! But remember one little thing: it depends who you send it to. 

 robbie


----------



## Hard2

why is this? do you mean because people react in different ways or??


----------



## robbie_SWE

No worries mate! It's going to be fine 

 robbie


----------



## Neutrino

I personally think this would sound better:

*Jag älskar dig av hela mitt hjärta. Jag kommer alltid att älska dig. Vad som än händer kommer mitt hjärta alltid att vara ditt. Du är mitt allt. Utan dig finns det ingen mening med livet.*


----------



## Tjahzi

I must say I agree with Neutrino's modifications!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Neutrino said:


> I personally think this would sound better:
> 
> *Jag älskar dig av hela mitt hjärta. Jag kommer alltid att älska dig. Vad som än händer kommer mitt hjärta alltid att vara ditt. Du är mitt allt. Utan dig finns det ingen mening med livet.*


 
I see your point (especially the first one, måste ha varit fullständigt förvirrad...hade inte fått kaffe än tror jag ). I was considering the second correction before I posted, but decided to keep it as close as possible to the original. 

All the best, 

 robbie


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Neutrino said:


> I personally think this would sound better:
> 
> *Jag älskar dig av hela mitt hjärta. Jag kommer alltid att älska dig. Vad som än händer kommer mitt hjärta alltid att vara ditt. Du är mitt allt. Utan dig finns det ingen mening med livet.*


Excellent job, Neutrino, except I'd end with Utan dig är mitt liv meningslöst. It's a less clumsy construction, more poetic.



Hard2 said:


> why is this? do you mean because people react in different ways or??


 
Being Swedish & female (born in the 60s), my gut reaction is that it's a bit much, perhaps a bit too romantic. It might work as a proposal, or a marriage vow, but I'd skip the last sentence about life being meaningless, I feel Swedes primarily tend to live WITH each other, not FOR each other, if you see what I mean. I'd be very interested to hear opinions on this from my fellow Swedes!

/Wilma


----------



## Tjahzi

I agree with Wilma. In the land of lagomness, one should avoid being too much of anything, including romantic.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Excellent job, Neutrino, except I'd end with Utan dig är mitt liv meningslöst. It's a less clumsy construction, more poetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Being Swedish & female (born in the 60s), my gut reaction is that it's a bit much, perhaps a bit too romantic. It might work as a proposal, or a marriage vow, but I'd skip the last sentence about life being meaningless, I feel Swedes primarily tend to live WITH each other, not FOR each other, if you see what I mean. I'd be very interested to hear opinions on this from my fellow Swedes!
> 
> /Wilma


 


Tjahzi said:


> I agree with Wilma. In the land of lagomness, one should avoid being too much of anything, including romantic.


 
That was why I warned him about it first. Some Swedish girls just don't like emotional messages. It depends on the age of the recipient and their personal likes and dislikes. 

 robbie


----------



## Hard2

thanks for all your help on the translation

I dont know what lagomness is, is it swedish?

As for the level of romance, my partner knows i dont speak swedish well so I will not be worrying about the level of romance, the perfect grammar may come as more of a shock


----------



## Tjahzi

"Lagom" is a word known to exist exclusively in Swedish having the meaning of "the amout that is just right, not too much nor too little". "Lagomness" was my, attemptingly humorous, version of an anglicized noun derived from it.


----------



## María Madrid

Hard2 said:


> thanks for all your help on the translation
> 
> I dont know what lagomness is, is it swedish?


Quote from Sweden, the secret files by Colin Moon:

Swedes are fond of neither extravagance in any form nor excesses (except in liquid form). Which is why they have a word like "lagom", meaning "just enough" and "with moderation". Everything can and indeed should be "lagom". What is absolutely-fantastic-marvellous-way-out-super-terrific to an American is "lagom bra" to a Swede (just about right, nothing to make a fuss about).

Just thought you might find it useful.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

I like "lagomness", it's a good word, although it's funny how it ceases to exist whenever there's a bottle of booze around, as Mr. Moon so correctly points out...

/Wilma


----------

